# Toast



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you like yours? I prefer mine lightly toasted, with butter and either jam or marmite.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ToastH*

Medium with butter and grape jelly.


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ToastH*

Lightly toasted with butter = YUM.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ToastH*

Without an H

I like it brown- I can't imagine who uses those 4 or 5 settings on toasters where it comes out totally charred to buggery- and usually with butter and Marmite.

(Actually I haven't eaten much toast in ages due to my aversion to breakfast ;w;)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ToastH*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Without an H


yes yes i noticed.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ToastH*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I like it brown- I can't imagine who uses those 4 or 5 settings on toasters where it comes out totally charred to buggery- and usually with butter and Marmite.


I'm pretty sure that's for frozen bagels or something. But anyway.. I like really burnt toast. D:


----------



## November11 (Jul 19, 2009)

brown bread, if you would be so kind. Lightly toasted. With jam.  
..That's about it, really.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 19, 2009)

All toasters toast toast. ...Hey, someone had to say it!
Toast with butter and jam is yummeh. Also, the toast should be... medium toasted? I don't really know the difference.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have any real preference as to how toasty, but it needs butter and either grape jelly or apple butter.

Cinnamon toast is always a good thing too.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 19, 2009)

Toasted so it is slightly crispy, but hasn't changed colour. With a bit of butter or nutella on top. =] Latter prefered, but not always on hand.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 19, 2009)

Lightly toasted with a bit of burnt on the edges. With butter. And a dab of Nuttela as well o:


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 19, 2009)

French. With a little Mapple Syrup.

Though if I had to choose toast toasted by all toasters, it'll be lightly with some butter or cinnamon with some butter.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 19, 2009)

What's with all the light toasted wussness?

I like mine heavy toasted >:I Well, not burnt, but very crunchy. With buttery butter. I've never tried it with jelly, but considering my other jelly preferences I probably wouldn't like it.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jul 20, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Lightly toasted with a bit of burnt on the edges. With butter. And a dab of Nuttela as well o:


This.
Minus the butter though.
And more Nuttela.
But other than that..
THIS.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 20, 2009)

Just when it is starting to brown, so it's crispy on the outside and chewy on the inside. Top it off with some butter and I'm good to go.


----------



## Minkow (Jul 20, 2009)

Just slightly toasted with chocolate spread or nutella or both on it.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 20, 2009)

I prefer it toasted until it's nearly burnt. Then I either eat it plain or put a LOT of peanut butter on it.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 20, 2009)

Lightly toasted with cinnamon and raisins. 

Especially with the raisins. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 20, 2009)

Toasted with jam and cheese. :o


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 20, 2009)

Medium with peanut butter and honey. ^_^ Mmmmm. Peanut butter...........


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 20, 2009)

WITH EXPLOSIONS OF MANLINESS AS I EAT IT


----------



## J.T. (Jul 22, 2009)

Kai said:


> I prefer mine lightly toasted, with... marmite.


but pa might not

commence the J.T. slapping

Anyway. Light, with peanut butter and honey. Never really liked most jams for some reason.

EDIT: And Tailsy wins another thread.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 22, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> French. With a little Mapple Syrup.


This.

Or medium-toasted with a bit of butter.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 22, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> WITH EXPLOSIONS OF MANLINESS AS I EAT IT


Would you like Chuck Norris or Captain Falcon with your toast?


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 22, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Would you like Chuck Norris or Captain Falcon with your toast?


Byron.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 24, 2009)

Slightly Burnt and
lotsa Peanut Butter


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 24, 2009)

Homemade bread, freshly cooked and very lightly toasted, with butter.


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 24, 2009)

I like my toast fairly light but not too light. Somewhere between "light" and "golden brown", I guess. I only ever put butter on my toast. Sometimes I'll add in cheese. Occasionally I melt cheese over the toast and then there's no butter.

Only white bread. Never brown. I've had honey once, and it was nice, but never again. No jam, either.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Jul 24, 2009)

Never less than golden-brown, but I shift around a bunch. Sometimes I'll just char the stuff. As for toppings.. Butter with Cinnamon/Sugar, Peanut Butter and Honey, or often enough just.. plain.


----------



## Erika (Jul 24, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> Medium with peanut butter and honey. ^_^ Mmmmm. Peanut butter...........


*Points at your head, then points at mine*
_Great minds think alike. _


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 24, 2009)

Light to medium toastiness, I guess.  Then some butter, and top it off with some jam or eggs.  (Usually the latter, I got sick of jam on bred after I was forced to eat it every morning for a year and a half in 6th~7th grade)


----------



## brandman (Jul 24, 2009)

Dark brown toasted with cheese, sausage, eggs, and another piece of toast to make a nice breakfast sandwich. Yum.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't had toast in forever, but I like it nice and plain. I'm weird like that.

(Kai, did you make a similar thread on the starmen.net forums because it's a pretty odd coincidence)


----------



## Ho-oh's Wings (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it a toasted to a light brown colour and then buttered immediately so the butter melts into the toast.


----------



## ClockworkJB (Jul 24, 2009)

Lightly browned with a -very- thin spreading of Vegemite. Or a whole lot of Nuttela n_n


----------



## eevee_em (Jul 24, 2009)

Just barely crunchy with either melted butter or jam.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 24, 2009)

Just so long as it isn't black or warm bread I'm happy. Has to be white bread because I don't like brown bread. Granary bread just doesn't do it for me as a toast either. I also like it cold after it has been toasted.


Normally just margerine on the top. Maybe some kind of paté if it's available and if I'm in the mood for it. Then again, I never really seem to eat toast frequently anyway.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2009)

I like my toast brown/granary and toasted to the point of almost being burnt. I love pretty much any kind of jam; raspberry or pineapple are my favourites :3


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 25, 2009)

brandman1996 said:


> Dark brown toasted with cheese, sausage, eggs, and another piece of toast to make a nice breakfast sandwich. Yum.



That sounds DELICIOUS!!!
must...try...out...


----------



## otaku-dono (Aug 5, 2009)

Somewhat lightly toasted with lots of margarine and dashes of marmite is unbeatable.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 5, 2009)

Medium toasted with butter and jam. ^_^


----------



## Flora (Aug 7, 2009)

Lightly toasted, with margarine and ocassionally jam on it. ^^


----------



## Pook (Aug 7, 2009)

I like my toast brown, not black.

Sometimes my family asks me to make them some. Thinking I'm a professional chef, I go to the kitchen with a manly confidence. Sadly, I usually burn the toast. I grab a butter knife and scrape the black away. They have yet to notice my sins.


----------



## Drowzee64 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had semi-lightly toasted peanut butter toast a couple hours ago. It's my favorite.


----------



## @lex (Aug 8, 2009)

Toast is awesome, because it's so versatile. I prefer medium toasted, but then you can put almost anything on it :) Except for vegetables. Vegetables are for untoasted bread.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 11, 2009)

Lightly toasted, but not too lightly. The ideal slice would be light brown all over, no white spots (or different shade of brown if it were brown bread), and no black spots either. Sadly I doubt I'll never get to have such a thing.
I like it with butter on. If it's warm enough to melt in then I like it so there's enough that even after it's fully melted there's still some runny butter on top. If it's not warm enough, I like it covered with yellow (as unhealthy and sick sounding that must be).

That would be how I prefer toast, but I don't mind cheese, spaghetti, jam, marmalade or margarine on it.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 12, 2009)

I prefer it really lightly toasted (meaning that it spends like 30 seconds in the toaster) with some butter.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 12, 2009)

I like my toast in between warm bread and burnt. I really have no preference on degree of toasted. I like to put peanut butter on it as soon as it's out.


----------



## Taliax (Aug 12, 2009)

Lightly toasted with this awesome homemade raspberry jelly my dad got once and is AWESOME~


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Aug 12, 2009)

An ess-load of melted butter.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 12, 2009)

Nutella! Yeah! Toast with nutella is awesome. 

But, if I don't have nutella, I prefer lightly toasted (slightly yellow, a tiny bit of brown) with loads of salted butter.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 12, 2009)

I like mine lightly toasted, with butter and cinnamon. It's absolutely scrumptious, you simply must try it sometime if you haven't already. ^^


----------



## Amphacham (Sep 5, 2009)

Medium toasted, either drenched in jam, butter or cheese and butter.
Oooooh, or if my sweet tooth is screaming, with lots of butter, brown sugar and cinnamon. Yum ^^


----------



## see ya (Sep 5, 2009)

Medium/darkish brown with butter that's been allowed to soak into the bread a bit. Just like Grandma used to make. No jam, though. Unless it's apple butter. Mmm...apple butter...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2009)

I like it medium with butter,cut into triangle shapes =D


----------



## Jetx (Sep 5, 2009)

It's all good with baked beans :P


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Sep 5, 2009)

Very lightly toasted with cinnamon, peanut butter, or honey. One time I actually threw all three of those things on one piece of toast and it really wasn't half bad :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 5, 2009)

Lightly toasted and buttered.

That being said, though, not really a big toast fan.


----------

